# GLW babies



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

My new babies . Gold laced Wyandotte's













.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome...so excited!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Would you post a close up of those cute little wings, please.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

They are so beautiful. I so badly want a blue laced red wyandotte. My husband has cut me off though. No more chicks for me. Congrats!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm hoping to find gold or blue laced when my local feed store gets the babies in. My favorite chicken!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're so cute! Going to be very pretty adults too!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I found a local feed store that will have gold laced in two weeks!! So excited


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Wings


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pjs, baby lace! How cute is that?!?! Just a hint of what's to come. Thanks!


----------

